

Wikileaks releases the Egypt Cables - JonnieCache
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/blog/2011/jan/28/wikileaks-latest-developments

======
JonnieCache
I can't believe they waited until the egyptian internet was taken down. They
should have put this out days ago.

